# R34: Getrag 6speed gearbox convert to rwd



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

R34: Getrag 6speed gearbox convert to rwd


i have a GTR 34 gearbox i want to put in my er34 4door but i need to covert to rwd. i have been searching for week now i now hits :/
end i have not been able to find any god tips to do this :/


regards 
CB


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

why I ask?


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

i have a gtr34 jap import (sins is jap import you cant registrar it in norway)
i have the go to do engine swoop in my gt 

Rb20de ---> Rb26dett


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

you're better of selling the getrag and using z33 6-speed which is rwd


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

you need an adaptor to fit the Z33 to the RB thou , you can modify the Getrag to run 2WD easily.


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

what's the max bhp for a 350z gearbox`?
i dont no if its bolts on ore i need to weld it 



zell said:


> you're better of selling the getrag and using z33 6-speed which is rwd


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

zell said:


> you're better of selling the getrag and using z33 6-speed which is rwd


Or a supra 6 speed which is very similar to the R34 6 speed but minus the transfercase.

Best course of action is to assess what you can gearboxes you can get and what is the economically sound path.


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

i have a GTR34 gearbox that's why white a dissent clutch.
like how the ration on the gear box is


----------



## Salckin (Mar 4, 2008)

Tycker du ska sälja lådan till mig och köpa en Getrag ZF girkasse....


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes put a Z33 350Z box in there, far easier and cheaper!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The Z33 box doesn't bolt in and its alot of mucking around. If you have the R34 GTR box already and you like the ratio's do what Abbey said and convert it.

Or, sell it and buy a bolt on R33 GTSt RB25det 2wd gearbox, only thing is they are 5 speed.


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

get a supra 6 speed box and swap the bellhousing?
I think it should fit!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

They don't have a removable/seperate bellhousing, you have to strip the whole box and swap everything over into the other gearbox case, then there are several other differences as well, IMO its opening a can of worms for this particular guy.

Far easier to convert the AWD 6 speed to rwd or use a R33 RB25det 5 speed box.


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

do any one have the services manual how to split the transfer case?


----------

